# craftsman radial arm saw adj



## timberrat (Apr 24, 2010)

For my first post i have a question that hopefully someone can answer. i have a craftsman radial arm saw 10" model ks48dd-174 i have tried to get a manual or download one freom craftsman with no luck. the saw has a detent stop for a 90 degree cut but when locked into the detent it is 3-5 degrees off. which is not a big deal because there is a fine tune adj knob and i can make it a perfect 90 but would like to have the detent correct any ideas or help would be great. i guess i should add that its for the bevel cut. as a newbie just want to say hi. looks like a great site

sorry i just found the model num i was looking on the motor the model num is 113.23100


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the craziness:laughing: 
I used to have an older one. I adjusted to 90 by shifting the table till it cut on a line drawn on the table with a square. 
Don't see why it should make a difference if it's at a bevel, though.
I would cut a 2X piece at a 45 bevel and at a true 90 by using your fine adjustment knob. Then clamp that piece to the table. Push the blade back, put it at the 90 detent, remove the back fence, pull the blade fwd, lock it and adjust the table so the blade rests evenly on the beveled 2X. Tighten the table and reinstall the fence.
Good luck.
Gene


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Timberrat,

One thing that I noticed right away is that the model number you gave doesn't look like a Craftsman model number. For example, my 10" Craftsman RAS's model is 113.197151 .

The model number is probably on a decal on the back of the saw's base (where it is hard to look at, of course). If you can find the number, look it up here - http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?sid=PSHx20080114x00001 - to get exploded views, parts lists and probably download the manual.

Bill


----------



## timberrat (Apr 24, 2010)

*craftsman ras model number*

As i reedited my previous threa i found the real model number and its 113.23100. I dont know much about craftsman ras but am wondering if its a good model or a bad one? hopefully the seasoned woodworkers on here can help me. I got the saw given to me and it seems tight other than the bevel detent is off. I was on craigslist and a person from my town has a dewalt 10" for 125.00 maybe that would be a better saw. I am wanting to use the saw primarily for dados and possiblibly some cabinet makeing if it is precise enough.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The saw is similar to the one that I used to have.

The proper alignment procedure is to align the back of the table to be perpendicular to the travel of the blade. Get a 24" framing square. Put the short edge against the back edge of the table. Pull the yoke and blade toward you. One tooth on the blade should just barely rub against the edge of the framing square. You can loosen the six screws that hold the table in place and bump the table to align the arm to the table. When this is done, the yoke can be turned and the blade will be parallel to the fence or perpendicular to the fence.

BTW - The knob on the left side of the yoke should be used to hold the yoke in position when the blade is parallel to the fence.

BTW2 - Be careful when snugging the rollers that control the yoke on the arm rails. The screws are set into aluminum. If these screws are over tightened, the threads may partially strip and the yoke positioning is no longer positive at its stops. This is almost always a disaster kick back just waiting.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

do you mean bevel or miter stop?

The bevel stop is located on the yoke near the motor, and the miter stop, at 45 degrees left and right on the support column. If the bevel stop/detent doesn't seat securely, then it's worn or broken and will need repair, since none of you cuts will be accurate. It seems likely that if it holds securely at 90 degress, it should be OK at the 45 positions as well. Hard to diagnose over the internet....:laughing: bill
BTW any radial arm saw manual will given generic directions how to set up the saw for accuracy, including the table as gene and rich say, most of the alignment issues concern the table rather than the stops on the saw.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Timberrat, first Welcome to the site! Second, You are aware of the recall for certain older Craftsman radial arm saws, right? If not, here's the Consumer Product Safety Commission page explaining it, and the Emerson Electric page dealing with getting the replacement parts. CPSC: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml01/01031.html Emerson Elec.: http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/ 
The kit is FREE and consists of a new blade guard and table plus hardware. I would order your kit and install it before making your fine adjustments. BTW, I think you are missing a digit in your model number. I believe there should be six digits after the period. Might want to check again.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

My Craftsman RAS is a major PITA to align properly, and when I use to use it to cut bevels and rip it never stayed square, ever!


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Timberrat,

If you can't come up with a manual PM me with your address and I'll make a copy and mail it to you. It will not be the exact same model but mine is of the same vintage and should be pretty similar.

Bob


----------



## timberrat (Apr 24, 2010)

*craftsman ras*

thanks for all the advice guys this site is awesome. love it already, as for the craftsman ras did a little project with it last weekend and found that it is very touchy and does not like to stay adj. get the 90 degree set and than go to cut a 45 or a bevel cut and you have to re adj the 90 again. and should it want to lunge and stall well lets just say back to the drawing board!!! i thought i would really like having a ras but am wondering now. i dont want to spend more time keeping the saw in tune than working on my project. anybody got anything to say about a dewalt ras?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Timberrat,

As far as the 'lunging' is concerned: RAS's should use a blade with a negative hook angle to minimize this. Normal table saw blades with their aggressive tooth angles cause the saw to want to dig in and come at you.

Freud makes an excellent RAS/Sliding Miter Saw blade that you can see here: Amazon.com: Freud LU91R010 10-Inch 60 Tooth ATB Thin Kerf Miter Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating: Home Improvement 

Other manufacturers make negative hook angle blades as well. I have the RU91 and it works very well and leaves an extremely smooth cut.

If the saw is lunging and stalling the mechanism is under a lot of stress and I can understand that this would throw the adjustments off. Not to mention the safety factor.

Bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I need to get one of those blades, but if I do that means I havde to go through the trouble of setting up and getting my RAS back into working condition. Does it ever end?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

timberrat said:


> it is very touchy and does not like to stay adj. get the 90 degree set and than go to cut a 45 or a bevel cut and you have to re adj the 90 again. and should it want to lunge and stall well lets just say back to the drawing board!!!


You are describing the classic failure of the threads in the block of aluminum that holds the yoke wheels! (Where you pull up on the spring loaded pin to position the yoke.) 

DO NOT USE THIS SAW TO MAKE A RIP CUT ! !

Making a rip cut will almost certainly create a kick back with a saw with this kind of a failure. 

I doubt that you will be able to purchase a replacement part as Emerson wants the tools back. (They are trying to buy the liability issues.) They will probably give you a check for $100 for the saw.

The lunge that you describe is, as mentioned, probably caused by using a table saw blade. Please do not make any more cuts in your RAS with that blade. 

When you buy a new blade, make sure that the hook angle of the teeth is negative or just barely positive. (No more than 5° positive) If you look at the blade and draw an imaginary line from the center of the blade to one of the teeth. On a table saw blade you'll see that teeth lean into this line while on a RAS (or SCMS) the teeth are almost parallel to (or leaning away from) the line.


----------



## timberrat (Apr 24, 2010)

*craftsman ras*

thanks for the input fellas when i get home im going to check out that dewalt ras model 7730. i purchansed a frued negative rake blade for the saw if i decide to buy the dewalt i will use it on that instead as for the craftsman ras i think it will go back to the guys storage shed who gave it to me.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I realize I have brought up the Freud blade as good for RAS applications. I thought I would do some research to find out what other companies make a crosscut blade with either zero or negative hook angle that might be suitable for a RAS. I came up with this:

Amana Tool A.G.E. Series MD10-606TB 60T -5 hook $56

Amana Tool A.G.E. Series MD10-806 80T -5 hook $61

Bosch CB1080 80T 0 hook $36

Delta Machinery 35-619 60T -6 hook $70

Forrest CM10905105 Chopmaster Signature Line 90T neg. hook $170

Forrest CM10806105 Chopmaster 80T neg. hook $126

Freud LU91R010 60T -5 hook $65

Freud LU91M010 60T -5 hook $55

Timberline 250-600 60T 0 hook $35

Timberline 250-800 80T 0 hook $42

This list is by no means comprehensive and I have no idea as to the quality of the blades. I didn't list the exact hook angle of the Forrest blades as they are a bit unclear on that. The difference between the two Freud blades seems to be the type of coating. Prices are from Amazon, which I used for most of my research as they sell a large assortment of blades.

The Timberline and the Bosch seem to be the bargains but I have no idea as to their quality.

Bill


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Power Tool Manuals*

I've had no problem locating manuals at the following websites:

managemyhome

hammerwall

owwm

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Timberrat,
> 
> As far as the 'lunging' is concerned: RAS's should use a blade with a negative hook angle to minimize this. Normal table saw blades with their aggressive tooth angles cause the saw to want to dig in and come at you.
> 
> ...


Freud does make a great blade. I get them from amazon as well to avoid tax and get the free shipping and have no complaints.


----------

